
In the body, the coronavirus is even more sinister than scientists realized - smn1234
https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-06-26/inside-the-body-the-coronavirus-is-even-more-sinister-than-scientists-had-realized
======
nickthemagicman
This is sensational. It's a virus. They're all sinister.

Look into the absolute nightmare that the filovirus that destroys your blood
vessels. Or retrovirus that integrate into the hosts genome.

Any disease with a pathology can be considered sinister. Sinister then loses
its meaning. Sensational.

------
ColinWright
I'm finding that I can't scroll the page at all. I've had to use wget to
retrieve the text, then lynx to render it.

Anyone else having this problem? Am I doing something wrong?

How am I supposed to scroll? (Using Firefox on Ubuntu on a laptop)

 _Edit: I have now read the content via the process I mention above, but I was
curious as to how one was supposed to read it ... the comments below explain
it ... thank you._

~~~
joveian
Firefox reader mode works great as it often does for this type of thing.

~~~
ColinWright
Super ... thanks. I always forget to try that.

------
nexuist
Scientifically speaking, what is the most probable estimate of how this
emerged? From the news (and I know it's hyper sensationalized, so YMMV) it
feels like this virus attacks the body in bizarre ways we have never seen from
the coronavirus family before.

Were those earlier theories that it was made / escaped from a lab thoroughly
debunked, or has there been more evidence since then? I know that WIV released
a genome very close to SARS-CoV-2 (RatG-13) that supposedly came from the
SARS-CoV-1 bat cave, is it highly likely that cave was the origin for SARS-
CoV-2 as well?

~~~
revicon
It’s not really that this virus is strange, it’s more that we’ve never really
dug into the subtler effects of a lot of viruses that humans suffer infections
from.

Herpes is another virus that when’re just now finding far removed links to,
alzheimer's disease being one.

~~~
Gibbon1
My take is because we developed vaccines for most seriously bad human
infectious diseases we've just forgotten how deviously sneaky they can be.

If you read up on measles, mumps, polio, typhus, etc and look at the various
complications, you'll realize there is nothing that special about covid19.

~~~
whorishooze
I was just reading about how Measles basically wipes out your acquired immune
system's memory of everything its fought before and developed a resistance to,
and more or less sets you back at square one. "Immune Amnesia" as its called
sis pretty terrifying, as is the fact that Measles should absolutely be
nowhere near first world countries right now, yet there's outbreaks in some of
the richest zip codes in USA

~~~
Gibbon1
Yeah does that. Also in a small number of patients causes a fatal neurological
syndrome months to years after infection. Est 1:2500 to 1:10000 no one really
knows.

Lot of these diseases have far milder courses in children than adults. Polio I
think is also often asymptomatic. Mumps can cause sterility. Even consider
after the Spanish Flu in 1918 there was a 10 year long epidemic of sleeping
sickness. That might, might not be related.

Also now I'm in my 50's I have half a dozen friends who used to be healthy and
vibrant who now appear to have some sort of chronic fatigue syndrome. Old age?
Post viral syndrome? No idea but makes me nervous. And there are the two older
people I knew who had lingering effects from polio who both died in middle
age.

------
instaheat
Got called a sheep for posting this article to Facebook. :(

~~~
emkemp
Block whoever called you a sheep. Problem solved.

